# Highland Gathering 3-6th JuneBefore you all go off on your E



## magbrin

Before you all go off on your Easter/Wedding trips just wanted to let you know that the following are signed up for the Gathering, near Inverness - from 3 forums:

ardgour
Piper (Possibly + 1 van)
Hezbez (possible)
Mags 52 
Grand wanderer

Hope some more of you will join us - max 20 so plenty of space for more :lol: 

See you soon
Magbrin


----------



## tonybvi

Hi Magbrin

We are planning on attending your Highland Gathering on 3rd - 6th June if space is still available.

Thanks Tony

(PS you and Angus will recognise us when you see us - clue is that we are seeing Hilary and John the weekend before in Liverpool!!)


----------



## ardgour

Thought it was worth giving this a bump back up again. For those who haven't signed up yet - a great time was had by all last year, informal fun and BBQ, you can socialise as much or as little as you like and the surroundings are beautiful. But I have to say the boules matches were quite competetive - must get in to practise for this year.

Margaret - I will remember to bring our big safari room this year so if the weather is less kind than it was last year it will hopefully provide a bit of shelter. Hopefully there will also be someone there who knows how to put it up  

Chris


----------



## magbrin

tonybvi said:


> Hi Magbrin
> 
> We are planning on attending your Highland Gathering on 3rd - 6th June if space is still available.
> 
> Thanks Tony
> 
> (PS you and Angus will recognise us when you see us - clue is that we are seeing Hilary and John the weekend before in Liverpool!!)


Hi Tony 
You're booked in  Look forward to seeing you again. 
We have vans coming from Holland and Germany as well as Scotland and if it is anything like last year's gathering it should be a good do. I will be posting more details after all these holidays.
All the best to you both
Margaret

PS please pass on our best wishes to John & Hilary when you see them


----------



## magbrin

ardgour said:


> Thought it was worth giving this a bump back up again. For those who haven't signed up yet - a great time was had by all last year, informal fun and BBQ, you can socialise as much or as little as you like and the surroundings are beautiful. But I have to say the boules matches were quite competetive - must get in to practise for this year.
> 
> Margaret - I will remember to bring our big safari room this year so if the weather is less kind than it was last year it will hopefully provide a bit of shelter. Hopefully there will also be someone there who knows how to put it up
> 
> Chris


Thanks, Chris
I'm sure there will be plenty of people who think they can help :lol: 
See you soon
Margaret


----------



## magbrin

*Details of Highland gathering*

Numbers are rising - but there is plenty more space. With just over 4 weeks to go ............................. plans are coming together:

Friday 3rd June: arrival - anytime. Free tea/coffee in Schoolroom before 5.30pm or in our van after 7pm (may be something stronger by then )

Barbeque/get together in the evening, weather permitting. Bring something to share.

Saturday: Let us know what you want to do (walking, fishing, birdwatching boating etc.) There is a service bus to Inverness or we have the use of the community minibus, again, so if anyone wants to go somewhere, do something - and do not want to move your van - let us know. It only seats 6 plus driver and there will be a charge for the use.

Saturday night barbeque - hope everyone will join in, and perhaps produce something a little unusual. Alternative plans if wet. We have one musician, but if you can play any insturment - bring it with you for a ceilidh

Sunday -for those who want it there will be a trip to Dores Inn on Loch Ness for lunch/drink/nessie spotting. Bus available - there will be a charge.

Sunday evening wind down, for anyone staying until Monday. Suggestions welcome.

The weather has been amazing this last month, so hopefully it will be good in June. But if not we have the offer of a Safari room and if the worst comes to the worst we have inside space in our small cafe.

HELP REQUIRED:

Because we will be working it would be helpful if someone could come either on Thursday or early on Friday morning to help set things up - any volunteers?? Also we need drivers for the mini bus if we want to use it. If you would be happy to drive it (VW mwb) please let me know and PM a copy of your driving licence (both parts). Requirements: UK licence, Min age 21, max points 6.

Look forward to seeing you all

Magbrin


----------



## tonybvi

Hi Margaret & Angus

I don't think we'll manage to get up on the Thursday to give you a hand as we'll only just be back from J & H and I suspect the garden may need some urgent attention! However if we make a prompt getaway on the Friday we should be with you late morning to give you any help you require.
I'll be in touch by email to see if there's anything you would like us to bring along.
Looking forward to seeing you again.

Tony


----------



## magbrin

tonybvi said:


> Hi Margaret & Angus
> 
> I don't think we'll manage to get up on the Thursday to give you a hand as we'll only just be back from J & H and I suspect the garden may need some urgent attention! However if we make a prompt getaway on the Friday we should be with you late morning to give you any help you require.
> I'll be in touch by email to see if there's anything you would like us to bring along.
> Looking forward to seeing you again.
> 
> Tony


Friday's fine, Tony. We are still looking for a bus driver - if there is a demand for use of the community minibus, and looking for more musicians (we have a Dutch piper, and a flautist (spelling?) and a guitaist, and we will need charcoal for the barbeque. Not sure what if any of these you could do?

Any other takers for the Highland gathering out there???? Some of you MUST be in the area in early June, why don't you come along? And there must be others who live within an hour or two of Inverness. I think we only have two representatives from Facts coming, so far - with at the moment 3 other forums represented. I still hope to get more.

A reminder of what is going on - barbeques, ceilidh, trip to Dores Inn on Loch Ness for a spot of monster hunting (or just a quiet drink or meal), walks, birdwatching, boules, and any other entertainment you care to bring along, or organise but most of all it is about meeting others from other fourms - the only meet in the Hghlands for ALL the forums!


----------



## magbrin

*Down to the detail*

It looks as if there are only 2 of you from here - Ardgour and Tonybvi.

4 forums will be represented and I'm hoping for up to 3 vans from each forum - and there is still a chance of one or two from a couple of other forums - so a good cross section. Also a cross section of nationalities including Dutch, probably German and two French students. For music - we have now got three instruments so far and are hoping there may be others, and as for the weather - I have arranged warm sunny weather with enough breeze to keep the midges away :lol: :lol:

Perhaps you could let me know when you expect to arrive, Chris

The bus is booked for a trip to the Dores Inn on Sunday but we still need a driver! Please let me know if you want to go (will need to book). Depending on numbers and having a volunteer driver (if one of us has to drive, we will have to do an extra journey each way as unfortunately we won't be able to stay, which would double the cost) the cost will be in the region of £2.50 - £3.00 per person for the bus. Alternatively you can make your own way there. If you want to go in the bus and are willing to drive please let me know asap, so that we can sort out the insurance. Maximum numbers on the bus - 8 including the driver, so book early to avoid disappointment!

For the barbeques - donations of charcoal, and food to share would be good. If you have an exciting recipe save it for Saturday. Friday's barbeque will be more basic - sausages, burgers, drumsticks etc. There will be some food available in the shop if you forget to bring something suitable but neither we nor the local shop renewed our alcohol licences when the regulations got stricter, so if you want a drink or several you will have to bring it with you.

Tony - I will be PMing you in the next 24 hours or so - when do you set off for the Wirral?

Looking forward to another great weekend, and if you haven't booked yet there is still space  
See you there
Margaret


----------



## wunnell

We'll be there for our inaugural 1st trip in new MH - health permitting.

And Ill have my driving license with me (both parts) if you're still short of drivers


----------



## mollmagee

*informal*

is it poss. to be put down as a maybe/2 peeps and a van. if not i will wait till nearer the date in case daughter has something else planned/cheers


----------



## magbrin

wunnell said:


> We'll be there for our inaugural 1st trip in new MH - health permitting.
> 
> And Ill have my driving license with me (both parts) if you're still short of drivers


Thanks for this, and your PM, Phil.
When do you expect to arrive?
Do you want me to book you in for the Dores Inn trip, an if you are happy to drive the minibus would you be able to forward by email or pm both parts of your driving licence - as we need to set it up with the insurance company, before the weekend. It would be good to have two or three possible drivers - then you can fight it out between yourselves, who actually drives :lol: :lol: 
Look forward to meeting you and safe travels
Good to have someone coming SOUTH most people come north to us  
All the best
Magbrin


----------



## magbrin

*Re: informal*



mollmagee said:


> is it poss. to be put down as a maybe/2 peeps and a van. if not i will wait till nearer the date in case daughter has something else planned/cheers


You're down as maybe
Let me know when you know if you can come or not.
All the best
Magbrin


----------



## wunnell

Hi Margaret,
We'll put Syd (the cat) into his hotel for 3 nights on friday, and head down staying 'til monday. Hopefully to arrive in daylight (newbies!!) LOL
License details to follow when I get them scanned
Dores Inn trip please, I don't mind driving and a spot of fishing if available  
Cheers,
P.


----------



## magbrin

wunnell said:


> Hi Margaret,
> We'll put Syd (the cat) into his hotel for 3 nights on friday, and head down staying 'til monday. Hopefully to arrive in daylight (newbies!!) LOL
> License details to follow when I get them scanned
> Dores Inn trip please, I don't mind driving and a spot of fishing if available
> Cheers,
> P.


You will meet our SiD (our van, Reg SD08... :lol: :lol: ) I am sure you will arrive in daylight - it's not much less than you have on the north coast as I type at 22.30 we still don't have the lights on.
If we are not about (I expect we will be) you will soon find the rabble, and just find yourself somewhere suitable to park.
Have booked you in for Dores Inn and thanks for the offer to drive. If possible could you get the documents to me before the end of this week?

Fishing is a bit pricey - will forward some details in the next couple of days.
See you next week
Safe travels
Margaret


----------



## wunnell

hehe, it's pitch black outside as I type this... at 22:33. PM'd about minibus, don't worry about info if fishing costs money LOL, I was thinking of "off the rocks" 
see you next week


----------



## magbrin

Now the lights are on it's pitch black outside 22.44  
If you fish from our rock (not literally ours) you're more likely to catch a buzzard or a raven :lol: :lol: 
There is a bit of river ................................. if you ask the boss nicely ..................................... you might be able to have a go........................ but you're unlikely to catch anything there except trees


----------



## magbrin

8 confirmed vans and still some more possibles
Driver also as good as confirmed - Thanks Tony
It's going to be a great weekend
See you all on 3rd.


----------



## ardgour

Sorry Margaret I have been a bit tied up for the past week so only just caught up with this. We can arrive a day early if you need us to help with anything. Also I can drive the minibus so long as I am back and ready to leave by 3pm on the Sunday - PM if you need me to drive and I will send copies of my license.
Hope you remembered to cancel the gale force winds along with ordering the sunshine :lol:


----------



## magbrin

Thanks, Chris 
Will pm re driving
It is smaller than last year but you are welcome to arrive on Thursday if you like. I think the Dutch contingent may be arriving on Thursday, But I don't think we will need any particular help. Let me know what you decide to do.
Gale force winds cancelled and I have arranged sunshine with a slight breeze (less than last year :wink: ) but enough to keep away the midges.
Would be great if you could bring the Safari room - just in case!
See you soon
Margaret


----------



## magbrin

THE WEATHER IS IMPROVING - IT'S GOING TO BE A great WEEKEND:

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=IV2


----------



## ardgour

Looks like your agreement with the weather gods might be working :wink: 
Think I might just bring the thermals though :lol: 

Come on people, a wild gathering and BBQ in beautiful surroundings with the possibility of an impromptu ceilidh - how can you resist

Chris


----------



## magbrin

Don't believe the temperatures - they've got to be wrong :? 
But look at the sunshine :lol: :lol:


----------



## ardgour

In case anyone is holding back, have you seen the latest weather forecast - its going to be hot and sunny in the Highlands next weekend so how about coming along to join us all - go on you know you want to  

Chris


----------



## magbrin

21 degrees according to BBC on Friday with next to no wind, what could be better??

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/16?area=IV2


----------



## mollmagee

*directions*

hi/can you give me the directions or sat nav. bearings please. will be leaving,all going well, from fort william frid..how much is site fee.
thank you


----------



## magbrin

Postcode IV2 6XD

Directions from Fort William: North on A82 to Fort Augustus.
Turn Right in Fort Augustus BEFORE the canal bridge. Follow B862 then B851 th Croachy, then we are about a mile further on, on the left hand side (past the Seadings Hotel) at Brin Herb Nursery.
Look forward to seeing you 

no site fee - it's FREE :lol: 

There is a trip to Dores Inn (for lunch) and Loch Ness on Sunday - we have the use of the community minibus. Are you interested and if so how many of you will there be for the bus? cost roughly £2.00 - £4.00 per person (there and back), depending on numbers.

Safe travels and see you soon!
Magbron

PS anyone else out there going to join us?


----------



## wunnell

Two here for the bus please Margaret


----------



## wunnell

magbrin said:


> 21 degrees according to BBC on Friday with next to no wind, what could be better??
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/16?area=IV2


down to 15 they said today LOL
not that I'm trying to dissuade people 
more food for the rest of us

ok... I was


----------



## Hezbez

For everyone who's going to Brin this weekend - have a great time!
Looks like the sunshine gods are going to bless you  

It's a great location - wish we could make it.

Margaret - the herbs I got from you last year sat under 3 foot of snow and minus 18c for weeks on end this past winter - and they're all flourishing


----------



## magbrin

Thanks, Morag
The sun is shining (still) and the field prepared. First van ready to go - all of 50m to the site!
Looking forward to a great weekend, sorry you won't be here. All the best and hope to see you again, soon.
Margaret


----------



## ardgour

For all of you who didn't manage to get there - you missed a really good weekend. The weather gods were smiling down on us, the midges (well most of them) had gone a hunting elsewhere and there was good food and good company, even a dutchman playing the bagpipes  
Many thanks to Margaret and Angus for their hospitality and if we all ask very nicely maybe they might do another one later in the year :?: 

We even managed to answer that old puzzle - if it takes one person 15 minutes to put up a safari room, how long does it take 7 people? 
In our case about an hour, much hilarity and several drinks (OK I shouldn't have left the instructions at home) - Margaret has the photos  

Chris


----------



## wunnell

We'd just like to echo the thanks and for making our first outing a memorable experience
Did I hear someone mention dutchman and bagpipes? (my ears have now stopped bleeding )









and you missed out on the massive keg of beer ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ brought by our German friends Otto and Eleanor !!


----------



## wunnell

and Tony and Sue praying that Piper will stop soon! LMAO

just kidding, they were applauding him.

Bagpipes are my least favourite noise, but I won't deny Piper has talent and guts. Well done mate!


----------



## tonybvi

Chris and Phil beat me to it!! Ever since we got back I have been meaning to post our thanks but didn't get round to it. Sue and I had a really good time and enjoyed meeting new people. A big thank you to Margaret and Angus for putting so much effort into making the gathering a success.

Tony


----------



## magbrin

Thanks to you all for your thanks  We too had a great time even though we had to work during the days 

Just to remind you of our piper - click on him to play:



More pictures to follow ...........................


----------



## magbrin

Setting up the Safari room in the sun!

















Some forum members:


----------



## ardgour

Yep, there are definitely 7 people 'helping' put that safari room up :lol:


----------



## wunnell

We're supervising


----------



## mollmagee

*highland gathering*

vantastic week-end,thanks everyone


----------



## magbrin

I think it is clear we all had a good time - thanks to you all for coming. 

Thinking of a "mini meet" towards the end of September - anyone interested?

Before then ........... we have a C&CC Rally here next week - Monday - Saturday (27th - 2nd) if anyone is about :lol: 

And tonight we have our first visitor on our CS  
Hope to see you sometime
Magbrin


----------



## ardgour

Hope it is still scheduled for 17th/18th sept - I am busily filling up the rest of the month.
Perhaps start a new thread with sept highland gathering or something as the title to make sure people see it

(oh and can you have another word with the rain gods before then - we are drowning down here :roll: )

Chris


----------



## magbrin

Yes or possibly the following weekend - as someone interested can't do 17th/18th. How are you placed for 24/5th. Will start a thread soon!
The rain gods are working hard here, and it's cold - it's the C&CC rally starting on Monday!
PS will pm photos of CS soon, Chris - they're taken, but not on computer yet.


----------



## ardgour

If you set the date fairly soon I can do either of those 2 weekends, hopefully lots of others can come and join us.
Safari room, bottles of Prosecco and BBQ skewers are already packed.

Chris


----------



## magbrin

Thanks, Chris
99% sure it will be 22nd - 25th September (Thurs - Sun). Will PM and post next week. Off for quick night out - but have to be back and open by 11am tomorrow, and Stewards for C&CC rally arrive tomorrow afternoon. A hectic week ahead!


----------



## wunnell

magbrin said:


> Thanks, Chris
> 99% sure it will be 22nd - 25th September (Thurs - Sun). Will PM and post next week. Off for quick night out - but have to be back and open by 11am tomorrow, and Stewards for C&CC rally arrive tomorrow afternoon. A hectic week ahead!


Margaret, we'll try and be there again, such a good time last meet

Phil and Fiona


----------



## magbrin

*22nd - 25th September (Thurs - Sun).*

Confirmed - and 4 confirmed vans to date - See new thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1083850.html#1083850
See you all then :lol:


----------

